# Search Engine Optimization



## allcustomwear (Jul 18, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good Search Engine Optimization company? We have just relaunched our site and we want to make sure that we get not only good visibility on the web, but that we get the right kind of traffic.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

If you use GoDaddy as a webhost, which I'd advise againt whole heartedly, they do offer a service for SEO called, Website Trailblazer, which will assist you with creating pertient meta-tags, targeted key words, etc. However, the more cost effective and smart approach would be to do the research and imbed all that information yourself. Additionally, you can submit your site to various online directories. I'd also join MerchantCircle.com | Find new customers. , post on Craigslist, etc. Depending upon your webhosting platform you should be able to receive reports on how visitors found your site. After looking at that and seeing which forums, areas, website, etc., they are coming from you can match key words and/or advertise in those areas which will see your highest return. 

Just my two cents, ok ok, perhaps 4 cents, but most assuredly less than a nickle, over that I charge...hahah

Cheers


----------



## allcustomwear (Jul 18, 2008)

OK thanks!!!


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Daniel Slatkin said:


> If you use GoDaddy as a webhost, which I'd advise againt whole heartedly, they do offer a service for SEO called, Website Trailblazer, which will assist you with creating pertient meta-tags, targeted key words, etc. However, the more cost effective and smart approach would be to do the research and imbed all that information yourself. Additionally, you can submit your site to various online directories. I'd also join MerchantCircle.com | Find new customers. , post on Craigslist, etc. Depending upon your webhosting platform you should be able to receive reports on how visitors found your site. After looking at that and seeing which forums, areas, website, etc., they are coming from you can match key words and/or advertise in those areas which will see your highest return.
> 
> Just my two cents, ok ok, perhaps 4 cents, but most assuredly less than a nickle, over that I charge...hahah
> 
> Cheers


Very well said


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

allcustomwear said:


> Can anyone recommend a good Search Engine Optimization company? We have just relaunched our site and we want to make sure that we get not only good visibility on the web, but that we get the right kind of traffic.


Greetings,

I generally do not suggest an SEO firm for most. Done cheaply, it is really a waste of money. Done correctly, it is not cheap.

That being said, SEO is certainly not a waste of time. One of the simplest activities that can be done is a very careful scrutiny of all site coding. Even apparently small mistakes can kill your chance for any organic ranking.

The other smart (and cheap) thing to do is to learn more about it.

SiteProNews: Webmaster News & Resources (newsletter) is a good source, as is the Ecombuffet newsletter. While there, check out their site map for additional reference material.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

I subscribe to lynda.com. It's $25 a month and has almost 30,000 videos on every aspect of every software application you will ever use. I learned Corel, Dreamweaver and Photshop from their videos. They are very well done.

They also have an excellent series on SEO. It totals 9 hours. I probably watched 4 hours of it. I learned a lot about SEO and you should be able to do an adequate job just from watching those videos. Even if you don't want to tackle it yourself, their suggestions on SEO and web analysis tools alone is worth watching. Additionally, if you still want to hire someone to do it for you, you'll be able to more comfortably select someone since you'll know a whole lot more about the topic.

Good luck.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

the thing that most people don't understand is search engine technology is constantly changing everyday, as these things change it also requires you to change as well. What works today won't always work tomorrow. There are little trick's to the trade but they are always changing as well. The best thing to do is learn how it all works like was mentioned above, but it's not something you learn today and you will be good for a few years. You will need to keep up on the current trends. 

I also agree that SEO's are a waste of money and time, if done properly you can achieve better results without it. SEO's are a marketing stragity to sell you something you can do yourself and nothing more.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*One thing I would add on the subject on SEO is check your wording options.*

*Tee shirt can also be searched by t-shirt, or t shirt. Elementary, but important.*


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

Daniel Slatkin said:


> If you use GoDaddy as a webhost, which I'd advise againt whole heartedly, they do offer a service for SEO called, Website Trailblazer, which will assist you with creating pertient meta-tags, targeted key words, etc. However, the more cost effective and smart approach would be to do the research and imbed all that information yourself. Additionally, you can submit your site to various online directories. I'd also join MerchantCircle.com | Find new customers. , post on Craigslist, etc. Depending upon your webhosting platform you should be able to receive reports on how visitors found your site. After looking at that and seeing which forums, areas, website, etc., they are coming from you can match key words and/or advertise in those areas which will see your highest return.


Great information here! Thanks! I agree with Dan about GoDaddy.com. I was playing with two sites and one I did myself and the other I used Trailblazer for and I'm wondering why I spent the money. It did take some research to figure it out so if you are willign to spend the money to save the research time then do it, but you can easily do it yourself for free.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

DREAMGLASS said:


> *One thing I would add on the subject on SEO is check your wording options.*
> 
> *Tee shirt can also be searched by t-shirt, or t shirt. Elementary, but important.*


do search engines look at the hyphens? I've always wondered about this because when I search T Shirt, google automatically pulls sites that say t-shirt, and usually vice versa.


----------

